# Found our new home



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Hello everyone
After much searching we have finally bought our new house in Cantenhede.
I have been lurking in the background avidly reading all the posts here ( even took my I pad to Tenerife last week and read the forum whilst sunbathing... Better than a book ! )
So much info here and a big thank you to all the members for contributions.
I have learned much valuable knowledge of the ins and outs of our new life in Portugal.
I know now how to register with a doc, what to bring ( oxo cubes, colemans mustard, iron etc t bags and all the stuff that is hard to find and expensive ! )
We sign for our house on 17th Aug but I am sure with so much to do it will fly by.
I have been taking notes on where to buy the things we need and average costs.
A few questions if you don't mind....
We will need a car and a scooter, best bet is to hire a car for a week or so till we find one ? Anyone know best place to hire car and buy car ?
Any recommendations for a removal firm from Kent area ?
Thank you in advance.
PS Is anyone on the forum our near neighbours ?
Kim


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A very warm :welcome: to the Portuguese section of EXPATFORUM. 

Happy for you that you have found a home in a beautiful area.

The are several forum member who live around the Coimbra area and I am sure will pop up and help with some answer to the question on cars and scooters.

In the meantime you might like to look one and see what can be available

Usados em Coimbra - Auto SAPO
Anúncios grátis em Coimbra, anúncios classificados em Coimbra (Compra em Coimbra, Venda em Coimbra, Contatos em Coimbra, Motor em Coimbra, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Coimbra,...)


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link, there are some weird and wonderful cars out there !
Its given me a rough guide on prices and availabilty.
Kim


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I will send you details of a removal firm tomorrow


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

kw60 said:


> Hello everyone
> After much searching we have finally bought our new house in Cantenhede.
> I have been lurking in the background avidly reading all the posts here ( even took my I pad to Tenerife last week and read the forum whilst sunbathing... Better than a book ! )
> So much info here and a big thank you to all the members for contributions.
> ...


Hi, we have recently bought a car from one of the car dealers in Condeixa on the IC2, about 20 mins from where you are I think, they don't speak much English but we can recommend them highly. We have also used a great garage close to Cantenhede if you want their details. 

We have also recently hired cars for relatives from Avis in Coimbra and also Sixt hire cars - both reliable and not bad prices. 

SevenSport

http://http://www.sixt.com/car-rental/portugal/coimbra 

http://http://www.avis.com/car-rental/location/EUR/PT/Coimbra

Good luck with everything. Val


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Plus this is a good site for searching for new and used cars in Portugal, you can narrow the search to look in Coimbra etc and for the type of car you want..

http://http://www.standvirtual.com/carros/


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*removal details*

have used Fred Morris on several occasions to bring down small loads after we did our initial move.

FM Transport
Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services
'
and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

another contact is *Trinidade* who is himself from Bombarral not far from Obidos
UK:
home 0207 - 372 7728
PT mobile	969636546
UK mobile 0777 - 061 6117
PT main	262605581


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks all for the above links will do some searching tomorrow when I have dried out ! ( been to TT races on isle of man )
Kim


----------

